# Fancy dress



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Just off on a nightshift so thought i'd leave you with this one....

A young couple were invited to a fancy dress party.

To save money they had a brilliant idea and the husband gave his wife a piggy back to the party.

The host opened the door and said 'Hi there, what have you come as?'

The man replied - 'A tortoise'.

The host said - 'Who's that on your back?'

The man replied 'Oh, thats Michelle'.


pete.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

BAHHAHAHA! :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

I think thats........ :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Homer....Rob  ps M&D check your inbox :wink:


----------

